# Schleienangeln im Baggersee



## Hechtler11 (6. Februar 2017)

Hi an Alle,

ich bräuchte euren Rat. 

Da ich eigentlich nur ein Spinnfischspezi bin, ich in der Raubfischschonzeit aber trotzdem angeln möchte, habe ich mir vorgenommen auf Friedfische, bevorzugt auf Schleien zu angeln.

Soweit so gut. 

Mein Gewässer ist 110 ha groß, sehr klar, eigentlich überall, bis auf eine Ausnahme, tief mit steil abfallenden Kanten und komplett verkrautet. (Bodenbewuchs) Schleien habe ich letztes Jahr einige gesichtet, meist nahe am Ufer. 


Nur wie soll ich an die Sache rangehen? 

Ich habe mir überlegt, die flache Stelle (2-4 Meter) gut vorzufüttern und eine Posenmontage mit Mais und eine Grundrute (2,5lbs) mit Mini Boilie, Frolic Mini oder Pellets einzusetzen. 

Jetzt ergeben sich mir aber folgenden Fragen. Finden die Schleien meinen Köder, wenn ich ihn per Grundmontage im Kraut versenke? 

Und wie sollte die Montage der Grundrute mit Mini Boilie /Frolic / Pellets im Einzelnen aussehen? 

Mit was soll ich anfüttern und wie lange?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Hi Steffen,

Jetz wirds zwar schwierig mit Schleien,
aber nicht unmöglich

Die stehen bei kälterem Wasser eher tiefer.

Bei verkrautetem Gewässer empfehle ich dir eine Posen/Waglermontage ca. 5cm überm Grund.
Oder knapp am grund.
Statt Mais Mistwurm oder Maden/Bienenmaden, fängt wesentlich besser bei Schleien.

so etwa:http://www.petriangeln.de/posenmontage-freilaufend-bzw-wagglermontage


Die Boilie Montage ist ok.
Nimm nen Auftreibenden einzellnen Boilie(Pop Up) ca 5cm überm Grund.
Aber mit Selbsthakmontage.
Schleien saugen den nur kurz ein und Spucken ihn meist sofort wieder aus.

Musst zum Video runterscrollen:
https://www.boilies.info/pop-up-boilies/



Method Feeder mit nem auftreibenden Fake/Maiskorn geht auch ganz gut.


----------



## Hechtler11 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Hi Michi, 

danke für deine Antwort. 

Ich hätte vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen, wann bei mir die Kunstköderschonzeit anfängt! ^^

Auf Schleien angeln wollte ich erst ab 15.04. Ich weiß, dass bis dahin noch relativ viel Zeit ist, nur ist jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit mehr als genug Platz für Theorie! 

Das mit dem Pop Up Boilie gefällt mir sehr gut, nur gibt es dabei ein Problem. Ich brauche für die Schleien ja relativ kleine Pop Up Boilies (10 -16mm). Diese kleinen Pop Up Boilies brauche ich dann auch als normale Ausführung (sinkend) zum Anfüttern, oder würdest du mir Boilies (evtl. zerkeinert) nicht auf Schleien anfüttern?


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

bei der tinca tinca
liegt die pose aufen wasser(heber)

und meine mußte ich wieder swimmen lassen die fühlte sich so zart an.

oma sagt die schmecken gut.


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Such dir eine kleine Lücke im Kraut und dann...


----------



## thanatos (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Scheint ein top Gewässer zu sein ,wenn Krautbänke da sind werden sie von den Schleien nicht gern verlassen größere Lücken durch schwimmen sie schnell und beachten das Futter dort kaum .So dicht wie möglich ans Kraut werfen und wenn der Köder daran hängen bleibt keine Panik da ist sehr gut platziert egal ob mit Wurm oder Mais .


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Wenn Du ab Mitte April los willst suche Bereiche wo schon Pflanzenwuchs ist.
Flache Bereiche, die sich schon erwärmt haben, also windgeschützt oder auflandig.
Vor allem sind das Schleien und keine Karpfen, die wollen meist deftigere Kost als Mais.

Oft beißen sie im Frühjahr fast so gierig wie eine Rf.
Das Maul ist groß, selbst mehrere Tauwürmer auf große Aalharken fangen im Frühjahr gut.
Die sind meist auch nicht vorsichtig, sondern eher mäkelig was die Köder oder das Futter betrifft.

Was das Frühjahr betrifft kann man Schleien und Aale gut gleichzeitig beangeln.
Stellen, Köder und Posen-Montage können dann gleich sein.
Schei...auf Vorsicht, das geht dann auch auf die Brutale Tour, mit 1-3 Tauwürmern, Korkproppen auf der 0,2 Geflochtene und einem direkt angebundenen Haken Größe 1 und größer.|bigeyes

Später im Jahr wird es ungleich schwieriger.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Falls keine Krautlücken da bzw. zu klein:

Seil-Wurfharke basteln (gibt im Netz allerlei Anleitungen dazu) und damit ne entsprechende Stelle freiräumen.

Das Geharke kann zusätzlich anlockend wirken - Schleien sind neugierig und schauen sich die aufgewühlte Stelle oft gerne an, wenn wieder ne Runde Ruhe eingekehrt ist.

Aber bitte beachten: Krautgeharke ist nicht überall erlaubt - darum ggf. vorher entsprechend nachfragen und nicht einfach loslegen.

Beim Angeln in unmittelbarer Krautnähe nicht zu leicht rangehen - Schleien können für ihre Größe enorme Kräfte entwickeln und bohren sich bei Gelegenheit sofort ins Gemüse.

Ich wünsche maximalen Spaß! Schleienangeln ist sehr chillig und gleichzeitig sehr spannend. Finde ich nach wie vor tierisch geil.

Hier noch ein nettes Oldschool-Video zum Thema:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib3r0R5SdT0


----------



## phatfunky (7. Februar 2017)

Als Schleierfreak hätte ich dir gern beraten, aber ich bin zu spät, das wesentliche wurde alles bereits genannt. 

Ich bevorzuge Tauwurm in Frühling und sowieso eher Waggler (aber nichts gegen Feeder). bei 8C+ Luft dann natürlich die flacheren stellen probieren. Schleier mögen auch Maden, Mückenlarve (Zooladen Tiefkühl!) und Hanf sehr gern sowie vanilla und melasse.

Vor allem das abharken kann ich nur empfehlen. Das ist in England fast Standard Prozedur auf Schleier, in Deutschland scheint jedoch relativ unbekannt zu sein. Wie schon erwähnt es befreit dir nicht nur eine schöne freie Futterplatz sondern wirkt auch extrem anlockend. Und keine Sorgen denn Schleier (wie eigentlich auch Karpfen) sind sehr neugierig... trotz Unruhe im Wasser werden sie sofort am Platz sein nach etwas vorfüttern.

Viel Erfolg. Ich freue mich auch drauf!!!

--
Übrigens zum Thema "wie Schleier füttern" dieser Clip habe ich letztes Jahr mit dem Actioncam aufgenommen.

https://youtu.be/FpvDH_hrabs


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Yeah. Hier noch ein Hark-Video mit Martin Bowler zwecks Kurzerläuterung für den TE:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rOM55xwvwc


Hier eine per Rute werfbare Mini-Fertigharke:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNA7sNhbBSE


----------



## Hechtler11 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

"Anglerboard, da werden sie geholfen!", oder wie war der Spruch von der Feldbusch nochma? |supergri #6

Fettes Teil, Andal. Wenn ich so ne Schleie an den Haken bekomm, spring ich im Dreieck. 
Mit dem riesen Müslieimer könnt man grad meinen, du machst en Picknick. 

@thanatos: Ja, ich glaube, da hab ich ne Perle gefunden. Es ist kein Verein an diesem großen Gewässer ansässig, weshalb auch kein sinnloser Besatz von Karpfen und Co erfolgt. 

Brassen werden so gut wie keine gefangen. 

Scheint wirklich ein natürliches Hecht-/Schleiengewässer zu sein.

Danke für den Tipp mit der Platzierung. 

Bernd2000: Ok, dann Feuer frei!.  Ich hab mir gestern sowieso etwas anderes überlegt. Mit Karpfenmontagen auf Schleien zu angeln, ist wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen. Ich mach eine Waggler und eine Grundrute mit leichtem Durchlaufblei und als Köder auftreibenden Mais oder.....

Aber an die Waggler pack ich auf jeden Fall en dicken Tauwurm. #6

PirschHirsch: Ja, das könnt wirklich helfen. Wobei ich das erst einmal ohne versuchen möchte. Ich mein, irgendwie finden die Fische ihr Futter auch mit Kraut. 
Aber falls alle Stricke reißen, wird dat Ding nachgebaut. 


phatfunky: Mitte April sollte es bei uns in der Pfalz hoffentlich warm genug sein. Aber probieren geht, wie meistens, über studieren. 
Also, wenn du jetzt auch noch das Abharken empfiehlst, komm ich langsam in Versuchung. Ich mein das Leben erleichterts durchaus. Ich werd mir mal die Videos und Anleitungen von PrischHirsch anschauen. 

Viel Erfolg wünsch ich dir auch! Und cooles Video übrigens. #6

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Mit dem riesen Müslieimer könnt man grad meinen, du machst en Picknick.



Na das Müsli wäre vielleicht etwas streng im Abgang. Das ist ein Pelletmix (non Northernbaits) mit allerlei gecrushten Boilies. Das kommt alles in ein PVA Mesh und direkt an den Haken (Gr. 8). Köder sind 10 mm Ø Erdbeerboilies mit einem gleich großen Knoblauch Pop Up.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hier eine per Rute werfbare Mini-Fertigharke:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNA7sNhbBSE


#6
DAS kannte ich auch noch nicht.
Quäle mich immer mit einer richtigen Harke am Seil.
Wird auf jeden Fall nachgebaut.

Und wie du an solche Videos kommst,
ist mir nun auch klar...
:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Wenn du bei den Temperaturen eine Schleie fängst, Hut ab. Bei uns wäre nur Eisangeln möglich....


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Sobald das Eis weg ist gehts los. Sie rennen dich zwar nicht um, wie im Juni, aber sie reagieren positiv, in unserem Sinne, auf das zunehmende Tageslicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



Andal schrieb:


> Sobald das Eis weg ist gehts los. Sie rennen dich zwar nicht um, wie im Juni, aber sie reagieren positiv, in unserem Sinne, auf das zunehmende Tageslicht.



Sicherlich, aber die Temperaturen sprechen ja nun nicht für Fressrausch. Wenn du die Strecken kennst und einen schmalen Köder anbietest geht immer was, aber im Winter auf Schleien angeln wäre für mich wie der Versuch im Sommer auf Quappen.


----------



## bombe20 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

zum thema abharken gab es hier vor jahren mal einen interessanten wie einfachen tipp. empfohlen wurde, von einer fahrradfelge jede zweite speiche durchzuknipsen und nach außen zu biegen. das entstandene gebilde wurde ebenfalls am seil benutzt.


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...aber im Winter auf Schleien angeln wäre für mich wie der Versuch im Sommer auf Quappen.



Trotzdem funktioniert beides besser, als du denkst. #h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



Andal schrieb:


> Trotzdem funktioniert beides besser, als du denkst. #h



Kann es doch, aber ich behaupte das es sinnvollere Möglichkeiten gibt seine Zeit zu nutzen, wie zum Beispiel Wolfsburg gegen Bayern gerade.

Wobei das auch nicht gerade elegant ist.


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sicherlich, aber die Temperaturen sprechen ja nun nicht für Fressrausch. Wenn du die Strecken kennst und einen schmalen Köder anbietest geht immer was, aber im Winter auf Schleien angeln wäre für mich wie der Versuch im Sommer auf Quappen.


 
 Es ging nicht um den Winter sondern das Frühjahr, mit niedrigen Temperaturen.
Da sind die Fische schon hungrig und es  ist kaum etwas zu fressen da.
 Was die Quappe betrifft, auch die frisst im Winter weniger.
 Sie ist da nur leichter zu finden, wenn sie zum Laichen wandert.
 Fangen tun viele sie selbst im Sommer, beim Aalangeln.


----------



## thanatos (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

nun hast du ja genug Tipps bekommen ,eine Schleie an der Karpfenangel
 nee nee das macht keinen Spass ,und so wie du deinen Teich beschreibst
 wenn es mir gegeben wäre,wäre ich neidisch .Meine Lieblingsangel ist 4,30 m lang und hat ein Wurfgewicht bis 15 g  Hauptschnur 25er mono
 Laufposen- Montage na so wie ich den Köder anbiete ist natürlich Konzentration das A und O sonst ist es ein nicht sehr erbauliches Gezottel
 den Fisch aus dem "Gemüse"zu bekommen .In der kalten Jahreszeit 
 gebe ich dem Laubwurm den Vorzug an 6er Haken je nach Größe oft mehrere .Im Sommer auch gern Kartoffel,Mais oder Käse .Auf eine zweite Rute verzichte ich unter diesen Bedingungen.


----------



## bootszander (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Alles tolle tipps. Nur schade das es am main und rhein kaum noch stellen gibt wo man geziehlt auf schleien angeln könnte. Und seen sind pachtgewässer. Daher ist es schon sehr sehr lange her als ich meine letzte schleie gefangen habe. Eigendlich schade das unsere flüsse nur noch kanäle sind.


----------



## dieangeln (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Hallo PirschHirsch,
klasse youtube videos.

Grüße Dietmar


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Es ging nicht um den Winter sondern das Frühjahr, mit niedrigen Temperaturen.
> Da sind die Fische schon hungrig und es  ist kaum etwas zu fressen da.
> Was die Quappe betrifft, auch die frisst im Winter weniger.
> Sie ist da nur leichter zu finden, wenn sie zum Laichen wandert.
> Fangen tun viele sie selbst im Sommer, beim Aalangeln.



Bei uns nur im Winter, aber ich muss dazu sagen, das ich selbst kein Aalangler oder Quapenjäger in dem Ausmaße bin. Schön zu wissen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib3r0R5SdT0

Hier noch ein schönes, wenn auch älteres Video über das Schleienangeln, eher traditionell.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

@ Dietmar:

THX =) Ich linkte aber nur und drehte nicht |supergri

Dieses tat dagegen Phatfunky mit seiner Live-Schleien-Fressorgie =)


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Thanatos, es kommt immer auf die Größe der Schleien an und es gibt auch schön geschmeidige, leichte Karpfenruten. #h


----------



## bombe20 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

ach, und was mir noch einfällt: der schleienschreck auf yt scheint ein sehr angenehmer zeitgenosse zu sein. schleienangeln im kraut, schleien angeln im märz, schleien hier, schleien da...


----------



## thanatos (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



Andal schrieb:


> Thanatos, es kommt immer auf die Größe der Schleien an und es gibt auch schön geschmeidige, leichte Karpfenruten. #h



ok 1:0 für Dich #6
 Aber was ich bei meinen Jüngeren "Carp Hunters " sehe 
 ist eher das Gegenteil.Richtig gute Schleien wo gibt es die noch. ;+


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

weist





thanatos schrieb:


> Richtig gute Schleien wo gibt es die noch. ;+




Hallo,

die gibts schon noch, nur die Spezialisten von früher, welche erfolgreich darauf fischten, scheinen immer weniger zu werden (ich bin übrigens auch keiner).
Beim Spinnfischen an unserem großen Baggersee sehe ich immer wieder Exemplare die 3 - 4 Kilo haben dürften; nur die fängt keiner; gefangen werden wenige, so um die 1 Kilo.
Die Fangstatistik von 2015 aus allen unseren Vereingewässern weist 285 Schleien gegenüber 1844 Karpfen aus. Durchschnittgewicht 0,75 Kilo.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sicherlich, aber die Temperaturen sprechen ja nun nicht für Fressrausch. Wenn du die Strecken kennst und einen schmalen Köder anbietest geht immer was, aber im Winter auf Schleien angeln wäre für mich wie der Versuch im Sommer auf Quappen.



Ich habe Schleien bei Frosttemperaturen gefangen. Besonders wenn der Teich nicht ganz zugefroren war oder gerade beim Auftauen war.
In der Regel nur im Knietiefen Wasser und auch mit Tauwurm oder lieber mit Mistwuermern. Und direkt unter der Rutenspitze. Faengst in der Regel nur in den fruehen Morgenstunden und wenn es Dunkel wird.
anfuettern nur ne Handvoll zerhakter Wuermer. Weniger ist mehr. Und mach keinen Laerm. Nicht rumlaufen.Sitz und warte dann bekommst auch deine Schleien. ICH habe immer I'm Januar angefangen
ICH esse keine Schleien.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> weist
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...



Na da solltet Ihr Euch doch freuen.
Wir haben gestern die Fangauswertung gemacht, 
16 Schleie auf über 1000 Angler und keine 200 Karpfen.

Super, war schon mal deutlich schlechter.#6
Wenigstens da gibt es Verbesserung.
Zeitweise hatten 5500 Angler auf über 1000 Ha und dutzende Gewässer keine 25 Schleien mehr gemeldet.


Will nur sagen, regional war sie wirklich fast weg.

Wird wohl die gleichen Gründe haben wie bei der Äsche.
Denn der Vogel ist bei uns so normal wie eine Stockente.
(Herbstbesatz mit Setzlingen bringt so gut wie gar nichts mehr, das war die Gute Praxis bevor der Kormoran kam.
Das bekommt ja selbst die Fischzucht an überwachten Teichen und Flinte kaum noch hin)

Bei Euch scheint das mit dem Kormoran noch gar nicht so schlimm zu sein.
Viele Fischzüchter kaufen Schleien, Äsche oder andere Arten weit im Binnenland zu, warum nur?


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Der statistische Niedergang der Schleie liegt vor allem am tatsächlichen Rückgang der spezialisierten Friedfischangler. Die wenigen Angler, die sie befischen entnehmen sie (zum Glück) nicht und somit erscheinen sie auch nicht mehr in den Statistiken. So jedenfalls meine ganz persönliche, lokale Beobachtung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Na da solltet Ihr Euch doch freuen.
> Wir haben gestern die Fangauswertung gemacht,
> 16 Schleie auf über 1000 Angler und keine 200 Karpfen.
> 
> ...



Typische Schleiengewässer werden aber auch Massenhaft mit Karpfen besetzt und dadurch verdrängt man die Tinca auch. Von Schleienbesatz höre ich selten, es sind immer die "Sportangler" Fische, in Reihenfolge der Relevanz, die einen Vorzug halten. Schleie ist schlicht aus der Mode.

Du siehst doch beim Besatz wie Fischbestände sich schon drehen, manche Arten sind eben Dominanter. Wo sind denn Karauschen hin, all die Arten ohne Einfluss vom Kormoran ? Rotfedern werden bei uns auch immer weniger, Kaulbarsche können quasi auf die rote Liste.

Und Fangkarten sind ein eigenes Thema, wenn die so gepflegt werden würden wie Phrasen am Stammtisch wäre die Ausgangslage nach dem Auswerten derer eine Andere.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Typische Schleiengewässer werden aber auch Massenhaft mit Karpfen besetzt und dadurch verdrängt man die Tinca auch. Von Schleienbesatz höre ich selten, es sind immer die "Sportangler" Fische, in Reihenfolge der Relevanz, die einen Vorzug halten. Schleie ist schlicht aus der Mode.
> 
> Du siehst doch beim Besatz wie Fischbestände sich schon drehen, manche Arten sind eben Dominanter. Wo sind denn Karauschen hin, all die Arten ohne Einfluss vom Kormoran ? Rotfedern werden bei uns auch immer weniger, Kaulbarsche können quasi auf die rote Liste.
> 
> Und Fangkarten sind ein eigenes Thema, wenn die so gepflegt werden würden wie Phrasen am Stammtisch wäre die Ausgangslage nach dem Auswerten derer eine Andere.



Wie gesagt lokal magst Du recht haben.
Aber deine Vorstellung trifft z.B auf meine Region gar nicht zu.
Hier wurden lange Karpfen und viele Schleien besetzt, wobei beides für viele keinen Sinn mehr macht, weil die Fänge ab den 90er Besatzbemühungen zum Trotz in den Keller stürzten.

Die fast schon selten gewordenen Karpfen werden wohl kaum mit dem Rückgang der Schleien zu tun haben.
Zumal es dort wo es noch mehr Karpfen gibt, auch gleichzeitig besser um die Schlei gestellt ist.
(Nebenbei gibt es dort noch Rotfedern, die teilweise dort sogar geschützt wurden, b.z.w nun viele Angler sie auch wo anders nicht mehr entnehmen mögen)

Was den Kaulbarsch betrifft wird es für Ihn wohl eng, zwischen den neuen Arten wie Grundel und Zander eingekeilt (nicht aufgerieben zu werden).

Was die Fangmeldungen betrifft, na ja sie sagen Richtungen aus.
Sie nicht zu beachten, weil man sie anzweifelt, wäre Stammtischgeblubber zur Königsdisziplin zu erhöhen.
Es sind halt Zahlen und keine Meinung.

 In meiner Ecke war der wichtigste Trick für den Schleienfang überhaupt noch ein Gewässer mit Schleien zu finden.
 Sie sind halt nur zu fangen wenn sie den überhaupt noch da sind.
 Erst dann lohnt sich das gezielte Angeln.
 So gesehen, mag sie für Einzelne gar nicht bedroht wirken, weil sie ja wie die Karausche in einzelnen kleinen Gewässern noch zahlreich ist.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



Andal schrieb:


> Der statistische Niedergang der Schleie liegt vor allem am tatsächlichen Rückgang der spezialisierten Friedfischangler. Die wenigen Angler, die sie befischen entnehmen sie (zum Glück) nicht und somit erscheinen sie auch nicht mehr in den Statistiken. So jedenfalls meine ganz persönliche, lokale Beobachtung.


 
 Vielleicht.
 Aber man spezialisiert sich auch nur auf Fische die vorhanden sind.
 Wenn heute Friedfischangeln weniger interessant erscheint, wird es auch daran liegen das viele Friedfische viel seltener Geworden sind.
 Wobei die Schlei auch gut von Karpfenanglern und Aalanglern gefangen wird.
 Wobei allerdings viele typischen Schleiengewässer heute vom Kormoran so leergefressen sind das da viele gar nicht mehr angeln, weil man da kaum noch was fängt.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Hallo,



> Der statistische Niedergang der Schleie liegt vor allem am tatsächlichen Rückgang der spezialisierten Friedfischangler.



Kann ich bei mir hier nicht erkennen. 

In meinen Vereins-/ Verbandsgewässern waren in den 80er und 90er-Jahren gute Schleienfänge möglich.

In den Fließgewässern waren die Fangmeldungen die letzten Jahren aber um über 90% rückläufig. Dann wurde der Besatz eingestellt, weil "es sich nicht mehr rentiert".

In unseren Stillwassern schwanken die Fängmeldungen dagegen nur mit der Besatzmenge, da hier "Put-and-Take" gefischt wird. 

Mittlerweile fahre ich zum gezielten Schleienangeln an private Baggerseen, die 100-150km entfernt sind.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Mein Hausgewässer, ein kleiner Fluss bei Bremen wurde seit Mitte der 90er Jahre immer weiter renaturiert, sprich es wurden die Wehre zurückgebaut und dafür Rauschen eingebaut. Das war dem Leben und Wandern der Meerforellen, Quappen usw natürlich förderlich. Die Schleien mochten es nicht so und sind aus diesem Fluss weitgehend verschwunden. Sie ist halt kein strömungsliebender Fisch!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Schleiengewaesser werden geheim gehalten sowie gute Aalgewaesser.

Solltes viel kraut im Gewaesser haben und Schleien in der Vergangenheit Verbaenden dann haben sich diese auch reproduziert.

Entkraute als erstes paar Stellen und habe gedult dann faengst auch deine Schleien. ICH hatte beste Erfolge mit Posen zwischen 1-2 gram. 5 cm vom Grund entfernt in 50 cm Wassertiefe


----------



## fishhawk (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Hallo,

@Bellyboatangler

Du lebst ja im gelobten Land der Schleienangler.



> in 50 cm Wassertiefe



Hängt sicher vom Gewässer ab. Dort wo ich fische traue ich mich das wegen der Wasservögel nicht.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

In der Regel wird catch and release fabriziert.
Zum Schleienangeln geht man deshalb ja auch vor Sonnenaufgang los und hoehrt gegen 9 oder 10 auf.
wenn die Sonne raus kommt sind die sehr flachen Wasserstellen etwas waermer und die ersten Schnecken,Zuckmueckenlarven und anderes Getier. 
fisch einfach unter der Rutenspitze und sitzt bei der Angel still. Dann gibt es auch kein Problem mit dem Federvieh.Posen. stachelschweinposen oder Aehnliches.
Als Koeder Wuermer,  Blaukopf,Tauwurm und Mistwuermer.
Ich bevorzuge Blaukopf oder Mistwurm.

Wenn du blasen siehst dann wuehlen die Schleien. 

Paar Tage anfuettern nachts mit 1/2 hand vollstens zerhackten Wuermern maden.maden einfrieren damit die sich nicht verbudeln.


----------



## bootszander (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Zusammengefaßt es gibt nur noch wenige friedfischangler und wenige schleiengewässer. Was war das doch so schön im frühjahr wenn es etwas wärmer wurde am see mit einer 3 gr. pose, taig oder mistwurm zu angeln. An einem kleinen see nach einem regen wo das wasser in diesen fließt, im dunken auf schleien zu angeln.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> In der Regel wird catch and release fabriziert.
> Zum Schleienangeln geht man deshalb ja auch vor Sonnenaufgang los und hoehrt gegen 9 oder 10 auf.
> wenn die Sonne raus kommt sind die sehr flachen Wasserstellen etwas waermer und die ersten Schnecken,Zuckmueckenlarven und anderes Getier.
> fisch einfach unter der Rutenspitze und sitzt bei der Angel still. Dann gibt es auch kein Problem mit dem Federvieh.Posen. stachelschweinposen oder Aehnliches.
> ...


 
 Wehleidig schwelge ich in der Erinnerung vergangener Zeiten, als auch Ich noch so gezielt auf Schleie fischte.

 Schon die Unterscheidung der einzelnen Würmer, ist für deutsche Angler eher untypisch hier kennt man zur Rot, Mist und Tauwurm.

 Wie ist das eigentlich im Anglerland England mit dem Kormoran, wird der dort anders betrachtet als in Deutschland?


----------



## fishhawk (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Hallo,

in den 90ern ging das bei uns hier auch noch.  Kietiefes, trübes Wasser, Schwimmer 1m vom Rand ,  Rutenspitze so zum Ufer gestellt, dass die Schnur nen leichten Bogen zum Schwimmer gemacht hat. Dann anhiebbereit hinter der Matchrute in ca. 4m Abstand zum Ufer gesessen.

Mittlerweile ist dort Angeln verboten, aber Schleien gäbe es eh keine mehr.

Die beiden Baggerseen in denen ich noch auf Schleien fische sind klar, wenig Kraut, wenige, aber große Karpfen und Amure. 

In See 1 fange ich die Schleien 1 -5 m vom Ufer auf 1-2m Tiefe.

In See 2 muss ich wegen Uferbeschaffenheit und Bodenstruktur 50 -120m auslegen, auf so 2-3m Tiefe.



> Zum Schleienangeln geht man deshalb ja auch vor Sonnenaufgang los und hoehrt gegen 9 oder 10 auf.



Wenn ich den Rat befolgen würde, hätte ich einige Sternstunden weniger erlebt und mein PB wäre um einiges kleiner.

Mit die besten Schleienfänge in den Baggerseen hatte ich zwischen 10:00 und 14:00 Uhr. 

Hängt halt immer vom Gewässer, der Jahreszeit und den Zug-Routen der Tincas ab.


----------



## bootszander (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Ja die tinca-tinca liebt auch mal sonnenschein, wenn sich das wasser langsam erwärmt. Lange, lange ists her.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

kormorane werden mehr oder weniger nur in Naturschutzgebieten in Ruhe gelassem. ausserhalb werden diese verwaltet.

Leider sind viele suesswasserseen private seen.kannst einiges fuer genehmigungen ausgeben.

Direkt auf Schleien angel ich nur paar mal im Jahr.
Ich bevorzuge das Meer.
In England kannst Du bis 100 verschiedene Salzwasserfischarten fangen. In den meisten Gebieten sind bis 30 Fischarten vorhanden zur selber Zeit.

es gibt mittlerweile den Trend auf kleine Arten zu Fischen( meisten bis 10 cm) auf catch and release basis. 
Man lernt angeln neu wenn man hier angelt.

Die meisten Seen oder Teiche die Tageskarten verkaufen sind ueberfischt mit Bollies.
Mit der alten guten Kartoffel eingelegt in Honig oder Marzipan faengt man allerdings noch seine Karpfen und Schleien.

Ich fischte im Sommer mit meinem Sohn in Berlin Karpfen auf roten,blauen und Gruenen Mais 
Alles wurde zurueckgestzt. War wie rotaugenangeln


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



bellyboatangler schrieb:


> kormorane werden mehr oder weniger nur in naturschutzgebieten in ruhe gelassem. Ausserhalb werden diese verwaltet.


 
 danke


----------



## boot (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Ja ja schleien angeln könnente ich auch mal wieder, zuletzt habe ich das vor 20 Jahren gemacht.


----------



## Hechtler11 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



boot schrieb:


> Ja ja schleien angeln könnente ich auch mal wieder, zuletzt habe ich das vor 20 Jahren gemacht.



Freut mich, wenn ich helfen konnte.


----------



## bootszander (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Hamburger Jung, warum? Am oberen ende müßte es doch schleien geben in der schlei? Oder meinst du damit das du sie einfach vergessen hast?


----------



## exil-dithschi (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

schleie, rotauge, aal & hecht - mehr braucht es necht.
zumindest für mech.

ja gut, vielleicht noch barbe, aber man kann nich´ alles haben.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Wobei so ne Feiste Tinca ja schon ein sehr schöner Fisch ist :k


----------



## boot (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Freut mich, wenn ich helfen konnte.



Ja du hast mir geholfen mich wieder an einem wunderschönen Fisch zu erinnern :m#6 danke.


----------



## boot (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



bootszander schrieb:


> Hamburger Jung, warum? Am oberen ende müßte es doch schleien geben in der schlei? Oder meinst du damit das du sie einfach vergessen hast?



Ich habe sie echt vergessen |bigeyesaber es gibt hier einen See wo welche sind.


----------



## thanatos (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Ein Tipp für die Angler um Potsdam ,kennt ihr die ;+
 verdammt nu habe ich den Namen vergessen ,ist ja auch schon gut dreißig Jahre her ,daß ich da gearbeitet habe .
 mündet hinter der ehemaligen Fahrländer Russenkaserne in den Krampnitzsee (Ferbitzgraben  ? )
 gleich hinter der Brücke ist neben dem Graben ein kleines Baggerloch mit Schleien von ü 70 cm.
 Das Wasser hat damals aber enorm gestunken .
 Der Graben war auf seiner Länge bis nach Satzkorn recht fischreich Große Karauschen ,Schleie und Hechte .Da auf Höhe der Fahrländer Mühle war das Wasser aber ok.
 Seht es euch doch mal an und berichtet .


----------



## Hechtler11 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wobei so ne Feiste Tinca ja schon ein sehr schöner Fisch ist :k





boot schrieb:


> Ja du hast mir geholfen mich wieder an einem wunderschönen Fisch zu erinnern :m#6 danke.



:vik:


----------



## fishhawk (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Hallo,



> Wobei so ne Feiste Tinca ja schon ein sehr schöner Fisch ist



Ich finde Schleien sehen auch normalgewichtig richtig gut aus.

Haben mir schon immer besser gefallen als Karpfen.

Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

Ich fand auch Äschen immer schöner als Forellen.

Dummerweise sind das genau die beiden Arten, deren Bestände bei uns über 95% zurückgegegangen sind.

Ich war aber nicht dran schuld !!!!


----------



## phatfunky (13. Februar 2017)

Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> Direkt auf Schleien angel ich nur paar mal im Jahr.
> 
> Ich bevorzuge das Meer.
> 
> ...




@Bellyboatangler du lebst bzw. angelst in England? Tja.. und ich in Berlin  Findest du das angeln dort genauso gewöhnungsbedürftig wie ich hier? Es liegen auf jeden fall Welten zwischen unseren jeweiligen angelkulturen. Das ist aber auch keineswegs böse gemeint. 

Aber zum Thema, ja ich liebe Schleie über allen. Verliebt seitdem ich mein erste 'große' (5lb+) mit 13 gefangen habe. Aber mein PB habe ich in Berlin gefangen! Habe hier mein Lieblings Schleigewäßer aller Zeiten gefunden 

Zum Thema Uhrzeit, ich klassischerweise auch immer 1-2 Stunden vorm Sonnenaufgang am Platz, aber immer wieder erlebe ich dass sie ziemlich 'faul' sind, wo ich angele  Bei 4 Uhr Sonnenaufgang kann es schon 6 uhr sein bis es richtig losgeht und dann noch bis Mittag. Beim letzten Ansitz im August habe ich erst 15 Uhr eingepackt weil mir den Futter ausgegangen war und ich nur heiß und erschöpft war. Ich glaube 6 habe ich gefangen und eben so viele im kraut verloren. Wirklich einen besonderen Tag!


----------



## wobbler68 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Hallo

Wir haben 6 Vereinsteiche Und in allen sind ü50cm Schleien.
Sieht echt schön aus, wenn so ein Trupp von 4-8 Schleien im Glasklaren Wasser,2m vom Ufer, vorbeizieht.|bigeyes:k:k:k

Gezielt beangel ich sie nicht mehr.In einem Teich fängt man beim Köfi Stippen sehr viele Schleien(10-20 cm).Da ist dann jeder 10te Fisch eine Schleie.Der Köder ist da völlig egal.(Made,Mais,Wurm.Teig)
Allerdings sind das nur Angelstellen wo am Tage viel Sonne war.An stellen die weniger Sonne(zb.Schatten durch Bäume ) abbekommen,sind deutlich weniger Schleien zu fangen.#c


----------



## bootszander (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Wobbler. So einen see hätte jeder hechtangler gerne vor der tür?


----------



## exil-dithschi (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

denke dieses jahr wird es tinca mal ordentlich an die schuppen gehen.
gezielt hab´ ich ihr bis jetzt in all den jahren nie nachgestellt, sie fast schon verächtlich behandelt.
als beifang auf aal als störenfried betrachtet.
dabei war sie mir, wenn ich jetzt so drüber nachdenke eigentlich immer sehr positiv gesonnen.
meine erste vermieterin, hielt mich für einen hallodri, der ich zweifelsohne war...jedenfalls hatte ich narrenfreiheit, als ich ihr als beweis, daß ich nachts wirklich angeln gehe, zumindest gelegentlich, mal eine schleie mitgebracht.
jahre später hat sie noch davon geschwärmt.

zudem diente die schleie uns oft als hinweis auf gute aalplätze.
fisch der alten männer. der schleienopa war immer sehr interessiert daran zu erfahren wo wir unsere aale ziehen. im gegenzug verriet er uns seine schleienplätze.

ja, so einen schleienopa gibt es hier jetzt auch, an seine fersen werde ich mich heften.

in diesem sinn - danke für den faden.


----------



## boot (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



bootszander schrieb:


> Wobbler. So einen see hätte jeder hechtangler gerne vor der tür?



Wenn du bei uns heimisch wirst muss ich dir erstmal die seen und Teiche zeigen:m

LG ole


----------



## bootszander (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Hallo Hamburger Jung. Das habe ich auch schon mitbekommen das in nord deutschland es viel süßwasser gibt aber kaum beachtet wird. Die salzwasserfische haben halt weniger kräten. Und daher werden fische wie schleien einfach mal für ein paar jahrzehnte vergessen? In der jugend bei den ersten angelversuchen hat man sie noch gefangen aber dann ........  .


----------



## oberfranke (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Da für mich die Schleie nicht nur zu den schönsten sondern auch zu den schmackhaftesten Fischen zählt, werde ich der Tinca dieses Jahr nach langer, langer  Zeit wieder gezielt nachstellen.
 Schleie blau im Weißweinsud an Salzkartoffeln, zerlassener Butter und Salat- Der Hammer einfach. 
 Man bin ich grad "sehnig"  auf den Frühling.


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



bootszander schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon mitbekommen das in nord deutschland es viel süßwasser gibt aber kaum beachtet wird.


das kannste so auch nicht sagen.
zander im nok, in der eider, hechte&barsche in den üblichen, verdächtigen seen, da geht schon was.

zum rest, wie der Hamburger Jung schon schrieb, mehr demnächst. |wavey:


----------



## bootszander (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*

Hallo Rene, na dann hab ich immer die falschen leute kennen gelernt? Als ich noch oft auf langeland war sagten sie immer das noch kaum jemand in den zahllosen seen an der ostsee bis nach polen hin angelt. Sie angeln lieber an und auf die ostsee. Hat sich wohl etwas gewandelt? Eines weiß ich jedenfalls nach langeland fahre ich nicht mehr. Ganz oben der hafen machte immer nachts die schranke runter. Bagenkop war noch nie besonnders gut. Und über Spotsberg will ich erst gar nichts mehr sagen. Vor 30 j. war spotsberg noch ein angelparadies.


----------



## Hechtler11 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Da für mich die Schleie nicht nur zu den schönsten sondern auch zu den schmackhaftesten Fischen zählt, werde ich der Tinca dieses Jahr nach langer, langer  Zeit wieder gezielt nachstellen.
> Schleie blau im Weißweinsud an Salzkartoffeln, zerlassener Butter und Salat- Der Hammer einfach.
> Man bin ich grad "sehnig"  auf den Frühling.



Schön zu lesen, dass bei einem anderen das Angeln auch oft durch den Magen geht. 

Was gibt es schöneres als zwei Hobbys miteinander verbinden zu können? 

Dein Rezept werd ich mir mal merken, hört sich gut an.


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schleienangeln im Baggersee*



bootszander schrieb:


> Hallo Rene, na dann hab ich immer die falschen leute kennen gelernt?


vermutlich! 
nein, hast wahrscheinlich recht, das gros fährt an die küsten und auf die meere.


----------

